# Boer Buck



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

'09 buck...having a hard time on whether to buy him or not.


----------



## goatgirl532 (Aug 15, 2013)

Buy him I love goats


----------



## goatgirl532 (Aug 15, 2013)

He's so cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is a stocky boy!


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

goatgirl532 said:


> Buy him I love goats


Me too! Wanna send me the cash to buy him?


----------



## goatgirl532 (Aug 15, 2013)

Send a pic I wanna see what he looks like


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

What is your direction? Breeding stock/show wethers, ect.?


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

goatgirl532 said:


> Send a pic I wanna see what he looks like


His photos are in the first post.


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> What is your direction? Breeding stock/show wethers, ect.?


Definitely not show wethers..mainly breeding stock and big thick animals. I'm doing this for fun but still want to have nice looking, confirmation correct goats.


----------



## goatgirl532 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ohh sorry I said that on the wrong pic I meant to say that on a pic of a fake account that they don't even have a goat


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Thats a current pic of him? He seems a little short bodied but i love that thick look to him. Hos rump is also a little steep but can easily be improved with offspring if bred to the right doe.


----------



## goatgirl532 (Aug 15, 2013)

He's so dang cute


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

LamanchaAcres said:


> Thats a current pic of him? He seems a little short bodied but i love that thick look to him. Hos rump is also a little steep but can easily be improved with offspring if bred to the right doe.


I agree. I'd always be breeding him to a long doe to get some length. His thickness looks amazing.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I actually really like him. Very good for where you want to go. Registered?


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> I actually really like him. Very good for where you want to go. Registered?


Yes!

Sire: ANN 7B268 WILDCHERRY
Dam: HOBBY TOBE KORI R425

Is all the info I have now.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Overall I think he's nice- little steep in the rump, a little short-bodied, but he has nice depth and nice width through the chest. He's got the color everyone loves too! 

I'd take a look at the does he's been bred to and the kids those breedings have produced and see if he's passing on the traits you're looking for. I'd also want to find out what they're feeding him and see how compatible that's going to be with your ration. He looks like hasn't missed too many trips to the feed trough!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree^! I like him a lot! I think with a good clip job he could look amazing!  Do you know if the seller has some of his kids on site that you could see?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree as well.


I also see a short neck.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I saw this guy on an ad. He is pretty nice other than short bodied and steep rumped. Me, personally, I'd still keep looking


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I guess he is a little steep-rumped, but I though it didn't matter that much in a market animal? Personally, I like to see ideally rounded rumps rather than the immaculately straight dairy-like toplines.

Bred to the right doe, I still think he would do well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Eh, they still like them to be correct, even if they are to be market animals.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Eh, they still like them to be correct, even if they are to be market animals.


Absolutely! Can't put a hunk of meat on a toothpick...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> I guess he is a little steep-rumped, but I though it didn't matter that much in a market animal? Personally, I like to see ideally rounded rumps rather than the immaculately straight dairy-like toplines.
> 
> Bred to the right doe, I still think he would do well.


AHA! There, I finally caught a grammar flaw from you! Now what do you have to say for yourself? :lol:
Without the "t" it doesn't make sense


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd like to see a pic of him not standing in the grass. It looks like he has weak pasterns in the front. He also looks like he toes out a lot in front, his right front knee is almost pointing sideways :/ I think I would keep looking.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> AHA! There, I finally caught a grammar flaw from you! Now what do you have to say for yourself? :lol:
> Without the "t" it doesn't make sense


Lol! Love it! But, technically that is a misspelling and not a grammar mistake


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK you 2, we all make little errors here and there. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Lol! Love it! But, technically that is a misspelling and not a grammar mistake


But misspelling _is_ a grammar mistake


----------

